# NATO Strap--How do YOU wear it?



## WtchSeekr

I've seen some people who tuck the excess length under both rings, and others who go over the first ring and tuck under the second. 

I think the first way looks a little better, since the strap sits lower. The second way, however, is almost certainly more secure (since the strap can't be pulled through both rings toward the buckle to undo it, as is possible with the first method; the strap must be pulled first toward the watch, then back through both rings w/the second method). 

So, is there a "right" way? How do you do it?


----------



## Hamilton113

There is a third method I have seen too. Tucking the excess in between the 2 layers.

I typically wear mine the first way you described.


----------



## TimeOnTarget

first way


----------



## yizzle

i wear mine the first way.


----------



## WtchSeekr

Me, too, for the record. 

I'm glad I learned about the second way, though, just in case I ever want a little extra security.


----------



## withthesword

i sometimes wear ZULUs the second way depending on the fit of the strap, but primarily i wear straps that work like ZULUs or NATOs the first way. i tried the third way for a short while, but it only works if the NATO is slightly undersized for me.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

The first way is the correct way!


----------



## jsanta19

1st way for me


----------



## pacifichrono

A picture I took this morning of the '66 Caravelle I wore in Vietnam...


----------



## scm64

This way


----------



## NineThreeKilo

I tuck the excess strap under both rings the tild the rings away from the buckly on my Zulu Bond, if I try it the other way the excesses too short and doesn't really comply!


----------



## David Woo

The fourth way, the buckle end of the strap is at the 6 o'clock position, just more comfortable for me. Then I push the end thru both rings and just leave it, no tucking required. Some long natos require a bit of trimming to do this.
That's how I roll.
DW

PS: gotta give credit where credit is due: I saw this years ago at the yearly Veteran's Day service at LA Nat'l Cemetery, on the wrist of an eldery WWII vet: I went up and said hello and we chatted for a bit, and I mentioned his old JLC was a real gem and asked why he wore it backwards on the nato. He just looked at me (like I was daft) and said "that's how I've always worn it."
Ok, good enough for me.


----------



## 2manywatchez

Although way 1 has been tagged the "right" way, I, myself, prefer way 2. While it may or may not be any more secure, I just find it stays better.

As for way 4, I'll just have to give that a try!


----------



## Dr. Robert

I like the "Zulu" type woven nylon strap, less fabric/bulk, less buckles,less to tuck in, less complicated.b-)


----------



## Hamilton113

David Woo said:


> The fourth way, the buckle end of the strap is at the 6 o'clock position, just more comfortable for me. Then I push the end thru both rings and just leave it, no tucking required. Some long natos require a bit of trimming to do this.
> That's how I roll.
> DW
> 
> PS: gotta give credit where credit is due: I saw this years ago at the yearly Veteran's Day service at LA Nat'l Cemetery, on the wrist of an eldery WWII vet: I went up and said hello and we chatted for a bit, and I mentioned his old JLC was a real gem and asked why he wore it backwards on the nato. He just looked at me (like I was daft) and said "that's how I've always worn it."
> Ok, good enough for me.


I'm having trouble visualizing this... can you take a pic? Or direct me to one?

Thanks!


----------



## Crusader

Here is my Traser ComTiNav on a Waterborne in what I believe is the fourth way, with the buckle at 6. The long end of the strap is doubled back and goes over the second and under the first ring:


----------



## NineThreeKilo

That's definitely the belt and suspenders way to wear a watch!


----------



## lysanderxiii

For most NATO straps I don't have enough excess strap to go under both rings, so it can only go under one ring.


----------



## Dan Pierce

I prefer nato G-10's that are 300mm in length so I can tuck the excess strap under both loops. Fit's me perfect.|>
dP


----------



## doug-mclean

I wear my TAD gear zulu 2nd way after trimming at 6:00


----------



## WtchSeekr

This vid might be of interest. (He uses method #2, as I described it in the first post).


----------



## obsidian

*I always avoid the second method as too secure, and would never use it with a watch with solid/fixed bars. 
I prefer the first, "quick release" method. By quick release I mean if you grab the tail end of the strap and give it a sharp yank, it will not only come free of both keepers but also cause the tang in the buckle to pop free from it's hole.
The reason I'd never use the second method, especially with a fixed bar watch, is that if the watch head or strap were to get hung up on a protrusion on a vehicle, or caught up in some machinery, neither the fixed bars nor the nylon will give, and unless you can get out of the strap very quickly (or have a very sharp knife very handy) the watch will be pulled into a dangerous situation and take your arm with it. That the rest of you may or may not follow your arm is another gruesome possibility.*


----------



## DeeDee

...how I do wear. Its a Sinn 103 TiAr on one of Eddie Platts natos. Very smooth, excellent comfort.:-!


----------



## Foxglove

first way.

can sorta see it here: 









~Ross


----------



## heboil

I found a new way! The end would always come out on my 7.25" wrist. This is how I am going to wear them from now on!

http://www.mkiiwatches.com/images/diy1/strap11.html


----------



## river rat

This is how I wear mine and it's the first none nylon one that I ever tried.


----------



## bmxbandit

DeeDee said:


> ...how I do wear. Its a Sinn 103 TiAr on one of Eddie Platts natos. Very smooth, excellent comfort.:-!


Best NATO available anywhere, and the only chap to have shown it worn correctly! You tuck the end of the strap back through both rings, but you do it turned in towards the wrist - so you don't see the actual end of the strap once it's tucked in.
Good drills, DeeDee.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

There is no right way, only what's right for you. I wear my Tudor Snowflake 94110 on a NATO a fifth way, upside down with the excess folded back under itself. It catches on less stuff that way. 

BTW, nice Snowflake Ratty! :-!


----------



## Path11

I've got skinny wrists, so I usually trim the end and wear the 2 ring ones, not the 4 rings. I've tried all the different methods, and the most comfortable to me are 1, 3, or 6 (or whatever we're up to now) - standard orientation (rings at 12), end untucked. It's basically just a standard watchband this way. I've tried method 2, but usually wear them snug enough that I've never had issues with the buckle coming loose.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

This G10 strap which is made to MOD specifications fits me perfectly. It's just the right length and thickness so that the excess folds neatly and is held tight underneath the keepers.


----------



## David Woo

CMSgt Bo said:


> I wear my Tudor Snowflake 94110 on a NATO a fifth way, upside down with the excess folded back under itself. It catches on less stuff that way.


Exactly, with the folded end closer to the body, it's not as exposed to being bumped and undone as it would be if on the outside of the wrist.
At least in my universe 
DW


----------



## Crusader

Andy the Squirrel said:


>


This is the first instance I have seen an L-marked CWC w/o date ... any details, Andy?

[L=Luminova, T=Tritium]


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

Crusader said:


> This is the first instance I have seen an L-marked CWC w/o date ... any details, Andy?
> 
> [L=Luminova, T=Tritium]


It's a new one, CWC have recently switched to the regular G10 to Luminova.


----------



## Crusader

Thank you, Andy - this is the first one I have heard of that.

Last I had heard is that the UK requested tritium/non-date watches again after the Luminova-equipped 2000 version for the RAF, biut it seems that thois decision has now been reversed.

Does your watch have a battery hatch, or a press-down back?


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

Crusader said:


> Thank you, Andy - this is the first one I have heard of that.
> 
> Last I had heard is that the UK requested tritium/non-date watches again after the Luminova-equipped 2000 version for the RAF, biut it seems that thois decision has now been reversed.
> 
> Does your watch have a battery hatch, or a press-down back?


I'll post some pics in another thread, don't wanna derail this one


----------



## 425Ranger




----------



## Maximo

I mix it up


----------



## unklefunk

excuse the pics...i find this way by far the most comfortable.......plus the keepers dont make it bulky for clothing if they are underneath the wrist


----------



## Fico




----------



## SiebSp

You can split tucking the end under both rings two ways: on the outside and on the inside (strap side). I use the last one.


----------

